# Fearful Dog guide



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Cross posted from Vizsla Talk Yahoo group.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VizslaTalk/

Hope this might be of help for those with fearful dogs.

Rod

"I am putting together a bulk order of Debbie Jacobs' book:

*Guide to Living With & Training a Fearful Dog.*

The bulk rate if we order 10 or more copies is $10/copy including shipping (regularly $16.99 + $3.99 shipping each) If you are in the USA and want in on the savings let me know and I'll give you my address to send a check. I will then mail your order to you. i plan on placing the order in about 2 weeks.

This book is a great resource and I already gave away my copy!

Here's a link to the book:
http://fearfuldogs.com/books-consultations/
".
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ms. Michel Berner
APDT #78926, AKC CGC& S.T.A.R.Puppy Evaluator # 82280
Mira Vizslas, AKC Reg'd Breeder of Merit www.miravizslas.com
Super Calming Blend, 
http://www.gooddoghealth.com/supercalm.html~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks RBD. Another good one is The Cautious Canine, by Patricia McConnell--available for kindle (which you can get for your smartphone as well as a kindle).

P.S. I didn't mean for this to compete with your recommendation--I literally logged on to write a post recommending the latter book and then saw your post! The book you recommend looks good as well.

Sarah


----------

